# SNMP won't start

## arvath

Hi  :Smile: 

I'm trying to run snmpd with mrtg, but my installation of snmpd is not working  :Wink: . 

My problem:

SNMPD won't start trough init script.

```

/etc/init.d/snmpd start

 * Starting net-snmpd ...                                                 [ ok ]

```

It looks ok, but:

```

/etc/init.d/snmpd status

 * status:  stopped

```

In logs i have:

```

May  1 12:20:23 batman snmpd[23218]: Error opening specified endpoint "127.0.0.1"

May  1 12:20:23 batman snmpd[23218]: Server Exiting with code 1

```

I've found similar problem in forums.gentoo.org, but there were no solution  :Smile: 

My /etc/conf.d/snmpd:

```

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-analyzer/net-snmp/files/snmpd.conf,v 1.8 2006/11/26 21:37:22 cedk Exp $

# Initial (empty) options.

SNMPD_FLAGS="-c /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf 127.0.0.1"

# Enable connection logging.

#SNMPD_FLAGS="${SNMPD_FLAGS} -a"

# Enable syslog and disable file log.

SNMPD_FLAGS="${SNMPD_FLAGS} -Lsd -Lf /dev/null"

# Enable agentx socket as /var/agentx/master

# *NOTE* Before uncommenting this, make sure

#        the /var/agentx directory exists.

#SNMPD_FLAGS="${SNMPD_FLAGS} -x /var/agentx/master"

```

And /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf:

```

com2sec local     127.0.0.1/32    public

com2sec local     192.168.15.0/24   public

group MyROGroup v1         local

group MyROGroup v2c        local

group MyROGroup usm        local

view all    included  .1                               80

access MyROGroup ""      any       noauth    exact  all    none   none

syslocation MyLocation

syscontact Me <me@somewhere.org>

```

How to make this daemon work? 

//Sorry for my bad english   :Embarassed: 

----------

## massimo

What if you drop 127.0.0.1 from SNMPD_FLAGS?

----------

## arvath

When i drop it, i have the same error, but it looks: Error opening specified endpoint ""

----------

## massimo

man snmpd tells me that the listening address has to be the last option. This is not the case in your configuration file.

----------

## arvath

Ok, maybe it should be the last option, but when i write it as the last option, this error still exist and snmpd won't work.

----------

## massimo

Comment out all options from /etc/conf.d/snmpd and try to start the daemon this way.

----------

## arvath

With any options in /etc/conf.d/snmpd (All options commented) I have the same problem...    :Sad: 

----------

## massimo

What is the output of netstat -lnp?

----------

